
Jeremy Liew: Will email be dead in 5 years? - toffer
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2007/09/17/will-email-be-dead-in-5-years/
======
BrandonM
I think too many people have been subjected to bad e-mail interfaces for too
long, especially with regards to spam. Being exposed to a nice interface like
GMail or a personally-configured solution with a nice SpamAssassin learning
filter would go a long way towards making people appreciate e-mail more. I
always find myself surprised when people still cite spam as a major problem,
but those are inevitably the people who are using a default install of Outlook
or a crappy webmail interface for their school. E-mail might die for these
people, but for those of us who know how to actually use e-mail effectively, I
don't think it will ever die.

------
tx
Bla-bla-bla... Another healthy dose of "Web 2.0 BS" SMS, IM, chat, blogs with
comments and message boards have been around forever: 10 years easy.

Somehow ex-CTO of AOL managed to stay mostly unaware of those things for quite
some time.

------
rms
No, especially because some of the email killers he cites,like email
aggregators and integrated email/IM, are still email!

